# Pencil Roller



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

This is a pic of a pair of rollers, homozygous blue pencil YC and black self OH. They raised one baby, a brown check with a couple of white feathers. I wasn't expecting that but apparently dad is split for brown. This tells us that the brown youngster is a hen. I'll probably mate her back to dad next year.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty birds. Don't stop now.........you're on a roll!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what beautiful birds!....I could not help but notice the OH is blinking when the pic was taken....my Mom does the same thing...everytime I take a pic of her!....but I will not call her an old Hen...she might get mad....but for some reason it reminded me of that....


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Scuse me, but what is a PENCIL roller? 

I have hears of Pensom Rollers, in fact was a friend of the late Bill Pensom who brought his strain of rollers from England back around 1950. 
Could this be what you mean?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> Scuse me, but what is a PENCIL roller?


I DON'T have a clue, but I think you are on the right track .. here's a link to a VERY long thread that you can read on the Roller-Talk board: http://www.roller-pigeon.com/board/board_topic.cfm/859782/353314

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Pencil is a gene*

Pencil is the gene responsible for hana pouters and saxon breasts looking the way that they do. I don't know for certain but I think nuns might have it as well.

Pencil and Pensom strain rollers have nothing to do with each other.

Bill


----------

